# VIP 211Z RV Hookup



## huck.hickson (Jul 20, 2014)

I am going to connect my Winegard Anser Antenna to the cable port on my RV whicth provides a cable connection to the vip 211Z. Since the 211Z only has a HDMI port out, can I run the HDMI to my DVD Player and use the Cable out from the DVD Player to the TV?


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

That depends on what your DVD player is capable of. What brand and model would be nice information.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

The 211z has a RCA connection on the back as well, if you can use that to connect to your TV. Most DVD players, unless it is a Blue Ray, do not have HDMI connections on the back. You can connect the DVD player in between the receiver and the TV. Depending on the cables coming from the DVD player, you may need to have the TV on a video input. You will also want to make sure that your DVD player has an input and output for the cables.


----------



## huck.hickson (Jul 20, 2014)

[email protected] Network said:


> The 211z has a RCA connection on the back as well, if you can use that to connect to your TV. Most DVD players, unless it is a Blue Ray, do not have HDMI connections on the back. You can connect the DVD player in between the receiver and the TV. Depending on the cables coming from the DVD player, you may need to have the TV on a video input. You will also want to make sure that your DVD player has an input and output for the cables.


Thanks, guess now I need to go shopping. I have an old VCR player that has two cable ports (input and output) and I think it may have the composite ports I can use. just love kludging things together, don't you?


----------



## NYDutch (Dec 28, 2013)

For about $20 at Walmart, you can buy an RCA or GE composite video/audio converter that outputs a channel 3 or 4 signal to a coax port.


----------



## huck.hickson (Jul 20, 2014)

NYDutch said:


> For about $20 at Walmart, you can buy an RCA or GE composite video/audio converter that outputs a channel 3 or 4 signal to a coax port.


Thanks. First thing I need to do is take my old VCR out and connect to outside jack to see which tv plays.


----------

